
Stay on track in 2016 with Littlelogs - thejerz
http://blog.hellocode.co/post/2016-littlelogs/
======
nstart
As someone who's been using little logs from a few months ago, I can say that
it's had an interesting impact on my behaviour. The community there is
incredibly positive. That has helped me actually be more productive as I aimed
to have something "loggable" each day. I started out with a question of "won't
this be like Twitter?". But through community management and various little
things like markdown support and tagging logs under various projects, it's
vastly different from the experience you get on twitter. One of those little
big details things

------
brudgers
Related _Origins of LittleLogs_ :
[http://blog.hellocode.co/post/littlelogs/](http://blog.hellocode.co/post/littlelogs/)

